# Bale Hay on my land for free



## Cjmanson1 (May 6, 2012)

16 acres of land that I need to cut and removed. Has weeds and flowers so if you need some cow or goat hay then here you go. You just have to come bale it and haul it off. located in Brenham,TX


----------



## Wallace Creek (Feb 13, 2011)

I do hay near you in Brenham, give me an email and we can talk about your field.


----------

